# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Toprak Mikroorganizmalarına Giriş

## anau

*Toprak Mikroorganizmalarına Giriş*Yayın tarihi 19 Ocak 2011 Sessizbahçe
Bu sitenin amacı toprağın fiziksel, kimyasal ve biyolojik özellikleri arasındaki etkileşimi açıklamak olduğu için, bu yazımızda Toprak Mikroorganizmalarına bir giriş yapacağız. Toprağı ve içindeki mikro canlıları tanıdığımız oranda yetiştiricilik bizler açısından daha kolay olacaktır.Önce, şu sihirli madde *Azot* tan başlayalım. Azot havanın %78ini oluşturan renksiz, kokusuz bir gazdır ve havadaki azot normalde insanlar da dahil hiçbir canlı için bir şey ifade etmez. Hatta azotun sözcük anlamı eski Yunancada *cansız* demektir. Ancak aynı azot, hücrenin temel yapı taşını oluşturan bir maddedir. Birçok organik maddenin yapısında özellikle de hücrenin temel yapı taşı olan amino asitlerde azot vardır. İşte, havada işe yaramaz durumdaki bu azot, başta bitkilerle simbiyotik ilişkide bulunan*Rhizobium bakterileri* olmak üzere, serbest yaşayan *Azotobacter* türleri, anaerobik bakterilerden *Clostridium* türleri, fotosentetik ototrofik bakterilerden*Rhodopseudomonas ve Rhodospirillum* türleri, kemotrofik bakterilerden*Thiobacillus* türleri ve *mavi-yeşil algler* tarafından bitkinin alabileceği biçimlere çevrilir.Burada bir konuya açıklık getirmek gerekiyor. Organik kaynaktan veya inorganik kaynaktan gelen azot arasında bitki açısından hiç bir fark yoktur. Siz azot ve diğer besinleri bitkiye kimyasal tozları suyla karıştırıp mı verdiniz veya hayvan gübresi şeklinde mi verdiniz bitkinin umurunda bile değildir.Ancak aşağıdaki iki resme dikkatlice bakın! Ne görüyorsunuz? Siz bakadurun ve biraz düşünün, az ileride ikinci sayfada bunu açıklayacağız.


Resimlerden çıkarabildiniz mi bilmiyorum. Ama sizi fazla da bekletmeden açıklayalım. Birinci resimde bir mantar (fungus) tarafından yakalanmış bir nematod görülüyor. İkinci resimde ise domates köküne saplanmış ve kökü yiyen bir nematod göreceksiniz.Neden ikinci resimdeki nematod serbest kalmış?Neden düşmanı fungus tarafından yakalanmamış?Üstelik çok sevdiğiniz domates bitkinizin köküyle besleniyor. İşte burada toprak mikroorganizmalarının önemi ortaya çıkıyor ve bitkinin alacağı azotu toprağa organik yoldan mı yoksa inorganik yoldan mı sağlayacağız sorusu önem kazanıyor.Gerçek bir toprak, bir yaşayan canlılar topluluğudur. Küçük yaratıklar her yerdeler ve toprakta oldukça karmaşık ve ilginç şeyler yapıyorlar. Toprağmızda doğal savaşçılar olarak zararlı mikroorganizmalara karşı bitkilerimizi koruyorlar. Toprağa kimyasal gübre ve ilaç uyguladığımızda toprağımızın bu doğal savaşçılarını yok ediyoruz. Birçok kimse kimyasal gübre ve ilaçları kullanırken bunları öldürdüğünün farkında bile değil. Çünkü bunların büyük çoğunluğu gözle görülebilen canlılar değil. *Oysa bunlar toprağınızın zararlılara karşı savaşan askerleridir.* Bir komutan düşünün ki savaşta kendi askerlerini öldürüyor. Böyle bir komutan savaş kazanabilir mi? İşte toprağa kimyasal gübre ve ilaç katan bir çiftçide, kendi askerlerini öldüren bir komutan gibidir. Eğer bu küçük askerlerin savaşma gücünü kaybetmelerini istemiyorsanız, toprağa daha fazla bakteri, mantar, protozoa, nematod, solucan ve diğer böcekleri eklemek zorundasınız. Yani kalabalık düşman ordusu karşısında ordunuzu yeni askerlerle takviye etmek ve bunları sürekli besleyerek savaşım yeteneklerini geliştirmelisiniz. Aşağıdaki tabloda 1 cm3 tarım toprağındaki yaklaşık mikroorganizma sayısı görülüyor.*Bakteri:* 90.000.000
*Aktinomiset:* 4.000.000
*Mantar:* 200.000
*Yosun:* 30.000
*Protozoa:* 5.000
*Nematod:* 30
*Yer Solucanı* < 1
Bu toprak mikroorganizmaları arasında arasında muazzam bir sinerji vardır. Öncelikle bu sinerjinin farkında olmak gerekiyor. Eğer iyi bir yetiştirici olmak istiyorsanız, bugüne kadar öğrendiğiniz kulaktan dolma bilgileri bir kenara bırakın!Gübre satıcılarının ve kimyasal gübre üretcilerinin satış temisilcisi olmaktan öteye işlevleri kalmamış ziraatçilerin *geleneksel tarım, yeşil devrim, verim artışı* sözlerine kulaklarınızı tıkayın!Televizyonlardan, magazinlerden ve gazetelerden size seslenen bir bilen edasındaki uzmanların önerilerinden uzak durun!Tek yapmanız gereken toprağınızda ne olup bittiğini anlamaktan geçiyor. Az önce sözünü ettiğimiz gibi, bitkiye azotu inorganik ya da organik yoldan mı vereceğimiz biktinin umurunda olmasa bile bizim umurumuzda olması gerekiyor. Çünkü her azot aynı biçimde değildir. Topraktaki biyolojik akivite ve döngüyü anladığınız anda her şey çok daha kolay olacaktır.Bitinin kök bölgesinde *(rizosfer)* bakteriler, mantalar (funguslar), protozoalar, nematodlar ve diğer büyük toprak canlıları birlikte yaşar. Burada yaşayan bütün mikroorganizmalar bitki tarafından salgılanan besin ve mineraller için rekabete girişirler. Bitkilerin kökleri rizosfer bölgesinde yaşayan bakteri ve funguslar için *karbonhidrat (şeker vb.) ve protein* içeren bileşikler salgılar. Bakteri ve funguslar bu salgılarla beslenirler. Protozoa ve nematodlar ise bu bakteri ve fungusları yiyerek beslenirler. Bu salgılanan sıvı ve yaşayan mikroorganizmaların türü her bitkiye göre farklılık gösterir.Her bitkiye özgü rizosferin flo*rası, köklerinin salgıladığı maddelerin çe*şitli bakteri ve mantarların yaşamasına el*verişli veya elverişsiz oluşuna göre olu*şur. Örneğin, *ağaçlar, çok yıllık bitki ve çalılar mantar başat toprakları, tek yıllık bitkiler, sebzeler ve çimler bakteri başat toprakları tercih ederler.* Yine Gelişme sezonunun çeşitli evrelerinde kök bölgesinde yaşayan bakteri ve fungusların populasyonu bitkinin gereksinimi olan besinlerin içeriğine göre dönemsel olarak farklılık gösterir.Topraktaki bakteri ve funguslar küçük gübre parçaları gibidirler. Bunlar kök salgılarından ve diğer canlı artıklarından (bitki kök artıkları, hayvan ölüsü vb.) aldıkları karbonhidrat ve şekerleri bir başka biçime dönüştürerek kendi metabolitik aktivitelerini gerçekleştirirler. Protoza ve nematodlar ise bu bakteri ve fungusları tüketerek, bunların hücrelerinde bağlanmış olan besinlerin tekrar toprağa dönmesini sağlarlar. Bir diğer deyimiyle bu gübre parçalarının toprağa dağıtılması işlevini görürler.Topraktaki mikroorganizmaların biyolojik aktviteleri sonucu üretilen yapışkanımsı salgılar toprak parçacıklarının bir arada tutunmasını sağlayarak toprağın*aggregatlaşmasına* (toprak parçacıklarının birleşimi) katkıda bulunur. Bakteri, mantar ve solucanlar *polisakkarit* türü, yapışkan karbonhidratlar salgılayarak çeşitli mineraller ile humus parçacıklarının bir arada tutunmasını sağlarlar. Örneğin özel bir mantar türü olan* Glomus* sınıfının ürettiği *glomalin* enzimi böyle bir enzimdir. Glomalin toprak parçacıklarını bir koruyucu tabaka ile kaplayarak bunların bir arada tutunup dağılmasını önler.Küçücük olmalarına rağmen bakteriler topraktaki birincil ayrıştırıcılardır. İkinci ayrıştırıcı grup ise mantarlardır. Eğer onlar olmasa bizler çöp dağları içerisinde kaybolup giderdik. Bakteriler bitkisel ve hayvansal atıkları tüketerek bunları kendi azot ve karbon gereksinimlerini karşılamak için tüketirler ve hücre içerisinde bunları çeşitli organik bileşikler halinde tutarlar (immobilizasyon).Bakteriler ve funguslar diğer canlılar tarafından tüketildiği veya ölerek çürümeye başladıkları zaman bu besinler mineral halde serbest kalmaya başlar. İşte bu mineraller bitkinin besin olarak alabileceği türden minerallerdir. Yeşil bitki artıkları daha fazla şeker içerdiği için bakteriler tarafından öncelikle tüketilen besindir. Bunların parçalanması diğer karmaşık karbon bileşiklerinin parçalanmasından daha kolaydır. Oysa*selüloz, lignin* gibi daha dayanıklı bileşiklerin parçalanmasında aktinomisetler ve mantarlar aktiftir. Özellikle bakterilerin ortamda çoğalması ve yaşayabilmesi için ortam nemi ve sıcaklık çok önemlidir. Hatta burada öyle bir döngü vardır ki kuzey yarımkürede bizimde bulunduğumuz enlem çizgisinde, bu aktivite mart ayında başlar, mayıs ve haziran aylarında doruğa ulaşır ve temmuz ayından itibaren düşmeye başlayarak soğuk kış günlerinde minimuma iner.Bu toprak mikroorganizmaları ve bitki kökleri arasındaki organik madde ve besin alışverişine gelecek olursak; topraktaki *Katyon Değişim Kapasitesi* üzerinde kısaca durmak gerekir. (Ayrıtılı bilgi için bu linkteki yazıya bakınız.)Bilindiği üzere toprak kum, silt (mil), kil gibi inorganik maddeler ile bitki artıkları, hayvan ölüleri, humus, glomalin gibi organik maddelerden oluşuyor. Bitkiler için organik maddelere bağlı olan azot, fosfor vb. nin hiç bir değeri yoktur. Ancak bunlar, elementel katyonlara dönüştükleri oranda bitki kökleri tarafından alınabilir biçimlere dönüşüyorlar. Kum ve silt parçacıkları elektriksel iyonları büyüklükleri dolayısıyla bağlayamazlar ancak kil ve humus parçacıkları artı yüklü iyonları (katyonları) bağlayabilirler. Bunlardan, *Ca (++), K (+), Na (+), Mg (++), Fe (++), NH4(+) ve (H+)* iyonları kil ve humus parçacıklarına bağlanır.Toprakta ayrıca anyonlar bulunur. Bunlar, *Cl (-), NO3 (-), SO4 (), PO4 ()* tür. Ancak kil ve humus parçacıkları *negatif ()* yüklü oldukları için anyonları iterler. *Bir diğer deyimiyle anyonlar toprakta bağlanamaz ve toprak solüsyonu içerisinde kalırlar.*Yağmur ve sulama sırasında bunlar topraktan süzülerek yıkanırlar. Bu yüzden anyon içeren gübreleri illede kullanmak zorunda kalırsanız, (Bu satırların yazarı kesinlikle kimyasal gübre önermiyor.) kullanırken dikkatli olmak ve az miktarda ve sık aralıklarla kullanmanız gerekir.Bitkilerin köklerinin yüzeyinde ise bitkinin kendisi tarafından tutulan katyonlar vardır. Bir bitki kökü kil veya humus parçacığı ile temas ettiğinde, kil ve humus parçacığı ile kök arasında katyon değişimi gerçekleşir. (Linkini verdiğim yazıdaki kavanoz örneği. Unutmayın kavanoz hiç bir zaman boş kalamaz!) Kökler bu değişim sırasında H(+) iyonlarını kullanırlar. Kil ve humus parçacıklarına bir adet H (+) katyonu vererek kil ve humus parçacığından ise kendisi için yararlı bir besin olan Ca (++), K (+), Na (+), Mg (++), Fe (++), NH4 (+) iyonlarını alır. Bu durumda topraktaki değişim kapasitesi dengesi her zaman sabit kalır. Aşağıdaki tabloda çeşitli toprak türlerinin katyon değişim kapasitesi görülmektedir.*Toprak Tekstürü*
*CEC (meq/100gr)*

Kumlu (Açık Renkli)
3-5

Kumlu (Koyu Renkli)
10-20

Tınlı
10-15

Milli Tınlı
15-25

Killi ve Killi Tınlı
20-50

Organik Topraklar
50-100


Asidik topraklarda hidrojen iyonu konsantrasyonu düşüktür. Bu yüzden toprak pH sini düzenlemek için toprağa hidroksil (OH-) iyonlarını sağlayacak besinleri eklemek gerekir. Burada bakteri ve mantarların bir önemine daha vurgu yapamak gerekiyor. Bakteri ve mantarlar yüzeylerinde hem katyonik hem de anyonik iyonlar barındırabilirler ve toprak solüsyonu ile sürekli anyon ve katyon değişimi gerçekleştirirler. Bu durum aynı zamanda toprak pH sini etkiler.Buraya kadar anlatılanlardan çıkan sonuç şu olmaktadır: Görüldüğü üzere toprak yapısı, toprak kimyası ve toprak biyolojisi birbirine sıkı bağlarla bağlıdır ve topraktaki besin alışverişi çok karmaşık biyokimyasal süreçlerden geçmektedir. İşte bu nedenle, topraktaki organik madde miktarını kontrol altında tutmak ve eksilen organik madde miktarının yerine sürekli yenisini eklemek gerekmektedir. Üstelik organik madde eklenmesi sadece mikroorganizmaların populasyonun artışında değil bitki için alınabilir su miktarının artışında da önemli katkı sağlamaktadır. Son yapılan bir çalışmada (Hudson,1994) toprak organik maddesinin %1den %2ye çıkarılması durumunda topraktaki bitkiler tarafından kullanılabilir su miktarının %60 oranında arttığını göstermektedir. (Topraktaki toplam su miktarının %5 ten %8e çıkması) Doğal olarak toprağın su tutma kapasitesinin artırılması bitki gelişimi üzerinde olumlu etkide bulunacak ve özellikle kurak yaz mevsiminde bitki için toprakta daha fazla alınabilir su olacaktır.Özellikle bazı ticari gübrelerin kullanımından kesinlikle kaçınmak gerekmektedir. Bunlardan *anhydrous ammonia* (susuz amonyum, NH3) ve *potassium chloride*(potasyum klorür, KCl) nin toprak mikroorganizmaları üzerinde yıkıcı etkisinin olduğu ortaya çıkmıştır.Not: Bu yazının hazırlanmasında ve kullanılan resimlerde toprak biyolojisi konusunda, özel bir yeri olan ve *Soil Food Web (Toprak Besin Ağı)* diye bir kavramı literatüre kazandıran Toprak Biyologu Elaine Inghamın yazılarından yararlanan, Steve Diverin hazırlamış olduğu *Introduction to The Soil Food Web* broşüründen yararlanılmıştır.

----------

